# Newbie Mom with an itchy buggy baby



## Burgundy (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi all, I’m a newbie hedgie mommy, I’ve had Hedwig for 17 days now, and I was told she’s 4-5 months old. Yesterday I found a little brown bug on her, so I pulled it out of her fur and squished it between my fingers and it splattered red. (ick!) After I put her in her cage and went to bed, I kept hearing her scratching, way more than her usual scratching. She would even stop running on her wheel just so she could scratch. So today I came home, did some research about mites, woke her up and started looking at her skin. She has some skin flakiness, has a scab on her back/bottom side about a quarter size of my pinky nail, and I found more bugs. I found another brown little bug like last night, but this time I pulled it off and threw it in a cup of water so I can show a vet if I need to. The other bugs I see are smaller and red/pinkish looking, but I don’t see a ton of them; they are hard to find. She has lost 3 quills that I’ve found in the amount of time that I’ve had her, but they all have that ball of skin on the end that I read points to a natural loss.
I read about how you can get Revolution from the vet if it is mites, but everything I’ve read about the mites, they’re either white and/or you see crust from them. I see no crustiness, just dry skin and a few pink/red/brown bugs, so I just wanted some opinions. I fully intend to call the vet tomorrow morning when I wake up, but was just curious if anyone else has seen these reddish bugs and if anyone knows if they are a kind of mite or lice or something else? And is Revolution the only effective treatment option?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Maybe they were fleas?
Can hedgehogs get fleas? @[email protected]


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

There are multiple types of mites. Depending on where you live, it could be another type that's another color. I would check with the vet  Good luck!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

When i first brought my hedgie home he had tiny brown bugs in his shavings and on him, i didnt think it was mites because they are usually light colored. So i gave him a good bath and changed all of his shavings. I havent seen the bugs since. Im not sure what they were but i havent had any problems with them besides them just being there. Maybe its the same sort of thing? Try cleaning out his cage completely and giving him a good bath. Maybe that will save you a trip to the vet, of course if it continues tho you will have to see one.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Try an Aveeno oatmeal bath,it will give your hog some relief. I would see my vet and get some revolution
https://www.revolution4cats.com/default.aspx


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure on this, but I've been told fleas don't squish, and in my experience, that's true. I had a MAJOR flea infestation last month (landlord wouldn't do anything about the mice, mice brought fleas into my apartment from the basement, my poor indoor cats caught fleas from catching mice, and they infested the whole place, it was awful) and the only way the fleas would die was if you cut them in half with a knife or drowned them. *Shudder* They're like little zombies. So if you just easily squished one between your fingers, I don't think it was a flea. I don't know what else it could be... I'd assume mites, but I've never had them, so I don't know. Sounds like it's time for a vet trip. Best of luck!


----------



## Burgundy (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for the input. I know for a fact that they are not fleas. And I'm still using Carefresh bedding right now, is it even possible for there to be bugs carried via Carefresh? 

Today I'm going to get some Aveno and some fleece, see if I can't kill a bug with two stones, and sanitize of course. If the bugs aren't gone, then I'll see if there's an exotic vet around here to see her.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds sort of like ticks, I think ticks do that. o-o Although they don't usually come off that easily, so maybe not...I've heard people talk about something called a chigger, could it perhaps be one of those? (I've never seen one, so I don't know what they look like.)


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Sela said:


> Sounds sort of like ticks, I think ticks do that. o-o Although they don't usually come off that easily, so maybe not...I've heard people talk about something called a chigger, could it perhaps be one of those? (I've never seen one, so I don't know what they look like.)


Oh my gosh, I wish I hadn't googled chigger. Those are even scarier looking than fleas!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> Sela said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds sort of like ticks, I think ticks do that. o-o Although they don't usually come off that easily, so maybe not...I've heard people talk about something called a chigger, could it perhaps be one of those? (I've never seen one, so I don't know what they look like.)
> ...


I second that D:
Just image googled and my, that does not look fun


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Never heard of chiggers until we moved to Arkansas. They are everywhere - mostly in the wooded areas. Haven't seen one yet, but have felt the after-effects. Very, very itchy.
My parents came for a visit & went fishing. Dad didn't listen to me when I told him it wasn't a good idea to go in the tall grass. Never saw anyone more miserable in my life. Almost felt bad for him.  
I'd definately do the Aveno bath & wash out everything. If it's chiggers, the larva are what is so uncomfortable.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I too wish I had not googled that. 

Feeling a little squirrely in my seat now... makes me want to go home and vacuum everything!!!

Oh I bet Daisy will hate the vacuum, I've not used it around her yet.


----------

